# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  تقویم زیبا و حرفه ای

## look20

با سلام یه تقویم برای دانلود گذاشتم
امکانات:
گرافیک زیبا
قابلیت انتخاب تاریخ روز
نمایش تاریخ انتخاب شده
قابلیت برگشت به تاریخ انتخاب شده قبل و ...
بی معرفتیه من این فایلو که روش زحمت کشیدم برای دانلود گذاشتم تشکر نشه

دوستان در ضمن نظر هم فراموش نشه

----------


## aryasoft2872

به نظر من خوبه، بدنیست ولی یک چیزی که هست اینه که داخل کنترلت رفتی از چندتا OCX استفاده کردی،فک نمی کنم اینکار درست باشه چون که فایل stand-alone نمی شه در نتیجه مشکل ساز می شه بازم از اساتید بپرس شک دارم :متفکر:

----------


## look20

ممنون ولی مشکلی پیش نمیاد اتفاقا چند وقت پیش راجع به همین موضوع بحث میشد و بیشتر اساتید و مدیران با این نظر که استفاده از کامپونت های زیاد باعث مشکل زایی نمیشه موافق بودند نمیشه گفت وقتی کامپونت زیاد استفاده میشه مشکل زا بشه چون کامپونت مثل خود ابزار وی بی میمونه پس هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد فقط باید ocx رجیستر بشه فقط همین

----------


## Dr.Bronx

You dont have license to excute this application 
:)

فایل های lic رو هم بزارین

فکر می کنم مربوط به همون Light باشه

----------


## REZADG

با کلمات فارسی کمبو باکس مشکل داره

----------


## look20

ببخشید حق با شماست این فونتها رو باید توی پوشه فونت ویندوز نصب کنید
فایل ضمیمه دوم رو هم در system32 کپی کنید

----------


## niko2008

> ببخشید حق با شماست این فونتها رو باید توی پوشه فونت ویندوز نصب کنید
> فایل ضمیمه دوم رو هم در system32 کپی کنید


  سلام دوست عزیز میدونی خیلی خوبه ولی فونت فارسی vb منو داغون کرد :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :تشویق:

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

سلام،
به درخواست دوست عزیزمون، بخشی از برنامه رو تغییر دادم.
حالا با انتخاب هر ماه، بسته به اینکه اون ماه در چه فصلی از سال قرار داره، رنگ شماره روزها تغییر میکنه.
بهار، آبی
تابستان، سبز
پاییز، زرد
زمستان، سفید

این فرم رو جایگزین فرم قبلی کنید.

----------


## look20

سلام دوستان تقویم یه مشکل کوچیک داره تاریخ امروز یعنی 89/03/01 نمیاره چرا؟! البته توی سال 1377 اصلا تاریخ 1 خرداد روی تقویم نیست از 2 خرداد شروع میشه فکر کنم بخاطر کبیسه درست تعیین نشده شاید؟! فکر کنم توی ماژول کد تعریف شده ولی به کد مربوط اتصالی برقرار نشده

----------


## skh1300

یه اشکال توی این تقویم دیدم گفتم شاید بتونی اصلاحش کنی 
تاریخ 1 خرداد 89 را نشون نمیده

----------


## look20

راستش کد نویسی شو من انجام ندادم فکر کنم توی ماژولش خوب تعریف نشده یعنی ظاهرش نشون میده که سالهای کبیسه محاسبه شده ولی چرا مشکل داره اونم این مشکل که روی خرداد ماه داره نمیدنوم مثلا 1خرداد 89 نداره توی 1 خرداد 77 همینطور تازه مشکلش بیشتره اینکه اصلا ماه خرداد از 2 شروع میشه دوستان کسی هست کمک کنه فکر کنم این بهترین تقیوم شمسی برای استفده در ویژوال باشه فقط همین مشکلو داره ولی واقعا خیلی خوبه که میشه هر کی به دلخواه خودش تقویم رو تغییر بده

----------


## daniyal_1363

سلام 

به درخواست دوست عزیز look20  اینم حل مشکل "1" در این تقویم زیبا

----------


## look20

مشکل 1 خرداد حل شد  دستون درد نکنه ولی مشکل همچنان پا برجاست  توی تاریخ 1293و 1321و1349و1377 1405و 1433و... چند تا تاریخ دیگه   این مشکلو داره که خودتون این تاریخ ها رو بیارید متوجه میشید تاریخ از 2 خردادشروع میشه نه از 1 خرداد

----------


## daniyal_1363

> مشکل 1 خرداد حل شد  دستون درد نکنه ولی مشکل همچنان پا برجاست  توی تاریخ 1293و 1321و1349و1377 1405و 1433و... چند تا تاریخ دیگه   این مشکلو داره که خودتون این تاریخ ها رو بیارید متوجه میشید تاریخ از 2 خردادشروع میشه نه از 1 خرداد


 :چشمک: 

بفرما اینم از این

----------


## look20

با تشکر از دوست عزیزم daniyal_1363 حالا میتونید از تقویم بصورت کامل استفاده کنید بدون هیچ مشکل صد در صد درست کار میکنه

----------


## look20

با سلام مجدد به دوستان  خیلی وقت پیش روی این فایل کمی کار کردم تا قشنگ  تر بشه شد البته یه سری ایراداشو باید برطرف کنم مثلا اکسین بصورتpng  که  نباشه بهتره چون سنگین میشه
 البته مشکل اینجاست چون خیلی وقت با این فایلها کار نکردم  ارور میده و  فایل رو نمیتونم اجرا کنم راستش قبلا به همچنین مشکلی خورده بودم  ولی یادم  نیست چیکار کردم برطرف شد ممنون میشم دوستان این فایل را دانلود کنن ببینن  چرا هنگام لود فرم ارور میده یعنی موقع انتخاب تاریخ ارور میده
ممنون
مجبورا تو این سایت آپلود کردم
http://uplod.ir/je1frot5mk9y/Taqvim.rar.htm

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
فایل مشکلی نداشت
احتمالا کامپوننت Codejock رو سیستمتون درست نصب نیست

----------

